# new around these parts



## skapp (May 10, 2009)

Greetings all!

Been lurking for about a week now and just posted my first thread on a lighting issue so I figured I should swing past and give my hello speech!

I've dabbled in sound and lighting since my HS years and on a variety of equipment and after HS got away from the theater side of things. In 2003 I got pulled into the pyro biz with doing just outdoor shows. In 2007 I joined forces with a friend of mine who got me into pyro in the first place and we worked as the local license holders for TSO on 4 of their stops in North East Ohio/Western Pennsylvania which added indoor pyro to my list of accomplishments. 

In 2007 a good friend of mine purchased the deteriorating town theater which for my entire life ran as a cinema only. After an extensive 1 million dollar renovation, we re-opened on May 8th, 2008 and added live theater back to the mix along with 1st run and classical movies. This is what brought me back into theater and how I got here today!

So in a nutshell, thats my story! Thanks for allowing me to share myself with you all!

-Skapp


----------



## derekleffew (May 10, 2009)

skapp said:


> ...In 2007 a good friend of mine purchased the deteriorating town theater which for my entire life ran as a cinema only. ...


Wasn't Youngstown, was it? Because I think we saw a Youngstown theatre for sale here.


----------



## skapp (May 11, 2009)

Nope, Columbiana. Which is 20 minutes south of Youngstown.


----------



## derekleffew (May 11, 2009)

Internet stalking can be fun and rewarding!  _Okay, yes, a little creepy, too.
_


Main Street Theater | MySpace.com


----------



## avkid (May 11, 2009)

Derek, I win at stalking.
Cinema Treasures | Main Street Theater

My Theater Company LLC - Main Street Theater and The Encore Cafe


----------

